# Eric Whittle's engines



## RonC9876 (Mar 13, 2011)

A photo sent to me by Eric showing some of his engines 
http://s1181.photobucket.com/albums/x427/ronsmodelengines/?action-view&current=PIC00090.jpg


----------



## Herbiev (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow!! I got a long way to go to get near that standard. Great work.


----------



## agmachado (Mar 13, 2011)

These engines are very... very cool !

So... is the life...

Certainly this work will get as inspiration for all of us!

Alexandre


----------



## dman9876 (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## metalmad (Mar 14, 2011)

A great loss 
but what a legacy 
Pete


----------

